# Canon partially relented



## gferdinandsen (Sep 13, 2013)

Equipment Evaluation Loan Period
To allow for transit times, the period for equipment evaluation loans will be ten days, starting when the loaned product is shipped to you and ending when we receive the loaned product back.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish I wanted to blow a hundred bucks, but I can't really justify it when I can use that money to buy gear.


----------



## Swphoto (Sep 13, 2013)

Much better, thanks for the update.


----------



## nonac (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got the e-mail. Glad to see they're listening.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 13, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I wish I wanted to blow a hundred bucks, but I can't really justify it when I can use that money to buy gear.



But for $100 you now get 5 items of free clean & check. I imagine they don't completely take it apart, but do at least a sensor cleaning and check all basic functionality and edge cases. It's probably $30-40 for a sensor clean at a reputable local photo shop. Although you do need to pay for shipping to the center and you have some time away from your equipment.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2013)

They were giving gifts for upgrades to gold or platinum that were worth $100, so its not actually a bad deal. The free cleaning and repair discount will pay for its self the first time its used. However, its not for everyone.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 14, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They were giving gifts for upgrades to gold or platinum that were worth $100, so its not actually a bad deal. The free cleaning and repair discount will pay for its self the first time its used. However, its not for everyone.



Oh... I will definitely take advantage of the gold option when I finally deem it time to have my body and lenses cleaned... but I just go through gear SO quickly that it rarely ever gets to that point to where I NEED to have it cleaned in order for it to sell. 

So one day... maybe.


----------

